# Anyone installed a bigger hd in dp?



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

Has this been done and are their pics of the process?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Yep its easy too, as long as that web tv site is online for downloads. Dont go over 40 GIG, 5400 RPM is better causes less heating, but a HD with a multiyear warranty, I had one die at one year + a month. Just swap them out.


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

Bob, how many hours from a 40 gig? What's the best one to get and where? How long did it take to install?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Its easy to upgrade a drive on a Dishplayer.

Pop off the cover, take out the old drive and put a new one in.

Let the Dishplayer download the software again and you are good to go.


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

Wow Scott, if I new it was that easy, I would have done it long ago. Is 40 the biggest I should install and is there room for a fan, or won't there be that much extra heat? What kind do you recommend? Thanks


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No fan is needed. Just don't put anything on top of the Dishplayer, thats how it cools itself. 

BTW dont be surprised if your system has to download the software twice, if it does this ITS OK.


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

What do I do to let it download the software? I'm assuming I unplug it before doing all this, right?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

When you plug it in and turn it on you will go through the setup screens you will then go through the Check Switch and from there it automaticly downloads the software.

I hope I am correct on this, I did mine two years ago and thats how I remember it going. Can anyone correct me if I am wrong?


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

Scott, do you remember what size hd you installed and should I get a name brand? I never did this before.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I put a 40 gig in one of mine, the other is a stock unit. 

No need for name brand. A slower 5200 rpm drive is better then a 7200 rpm drive just because of the heat issue.

Dont be nervous, if you get stuck you just put in your old drive again and it will work like you didn't even touch it.


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

Do I use a 3 and a half or a 5 and a quarter inch hd? Does 99. for a western digital seem ok? It was a 7200 rpm but I was just checking prices. It's a 40 pin connector, whatever that is.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

NOTE: The software is downloaded over the phone line from the WebTV server. So, that must be plugged in. And, it will only work from the US (not Canada - where the WebTV #'s don't work). Takes about 45 minutes and is generally a local call.

This is a 3.5" HD.

You can go way bigger then 40 gig (this barrier was fixed around 3 software versions ago). Max size is around 120 Gig. There is an IDE ATAPI addressing barrier at 137 gig that probably sets the uper limit.

I have a 120 gig Western Digital (7200 rpm) drive in one of mine (a Maxtor DiamondMax 80 in the other). Just remember, the HD is the most likely component of the Dishplayer to die. If it dies, the bigger the drive, the more you might lose.

Be carefull of the Maxtor Drives. The 540x series is a rebaged Quantium and doesn't work in the Dishplayer.

Remember to set the drive to Master (or only drive) when Installing it (don't use cable select).

This, to me, is the biggest reason to stick with Dishplayer. I've had a Maxtor 80 die. Grabbed a 120 gig at Circuit City and dropped it in. The Maxtor was replaced under the 3 yr warrenty and is not residing happily in my computer.


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

David, how do I set drive to master? I've never done this. Would it be too much trouble to list instructions on doing this hd switch, pics would be very helpful if you think it would make it easier. Thanks


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Bob that is not correct anymore. You can go BIG on the DP.

David is right all around. The 50 show limit (that was the old limitation, not the size) is gone. BIG HD are reported as working well. Consensus is that 5400 RPM are better for the heat issue as stated. DEFINITELY stay away from the rebranded Quantum/Maxtor. I believe you can tell theses because the D and the X are separeted by numbers on the Quantum drives. If it is a true DiamondMax, the DX are together and those have been reported to work fine.

Instructions for setting jumpers to Master are on the instructions. Recent experiences for Western Digital indicate it is best to just take the jumper OFF on these drives so it operates as the only drive (not in a master or slave setting). David already mentioned this.

I agree this is the ABSOLUTLEY one of best thing about the DP (I also prefer the look and feel of the DP screens over all the others). No other PVR is a simple to swap out drives for. Now that the DP has become "stable" I love both of mine.


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

David, did your 7200 rpm drive cause heating problems and what's the diff between that and a 5400? Thanks


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

The 7200 was noisier for me and caused heat problems. Went with a 40GB 5400 and it was perfect.

I've found, though, that I was never able to dowload th software over the phone line and got an image of a virgin drive to burn onto the new HD with Win2K support tools.

Try http://ben.reser.org/dishplayer/ for instructions.

Or try this page for all your needed links: http://echostaruser.manilasites.com/dpclone.

Good luck! It feels really great once you start recording without worrying about having enough space left.

Keep in mind, you will see the DP working a little slower than before in some cases. Be patient.....


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Also, here's your search....

http://google.yahoo.com/bin/query?p=dishplayer+hard+drive+upgrade&hc=0&hs=0


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

On the capacity question, rough rule of thumb is about 80% of size=hrs of recording. So a 40GB HD will give you roughly 32 hrs of recording. 60GB will give about 48 hrs. Varies depending on what you are recording, but this is a good estimate that errs to the smaller side so you shouldn't unexpectedly loose anything because the disk is full. Remember YMMV.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rjl _
> *David, did your 7200 rpm drive cause heating problems and what's the diff between that and a 5400? Thanks *


I haven't noticed the 7200 Western Digital to be any worse (for heat) then the 5400 DiamondMax. I may be remembering incorrectly, but I think the 7200 Western Digital pulled less current then the DiamondMax (by rating - although ratings are generally worst case numbers, not actual). Less power will generally mean less heat. Newer drives have gotten more efficient and quieter. I would guess just about any current technology drive would be quieter and less power hungry then those original 7100 8 gig drives.

In any case, I'd NEVER operate a Dishplayer in an unventilated cabinet, place it on top of a hot component (like an amp), or place anything on top of it !!!

The spinning sound of the 7200 is a bit louder (vs 5400). Mine is in a fan ventilated cabinet. The fans I used are a bit noisy (not to mention the video projector), so I don't notice the Dishplayer.

I suppose noise would be more of an issue of you have it in a bedroom.

The Dishplayer MIGHT be slightly more responsive (on screen menus and guide searches) with the 7200. Definately nothing major.


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

David, I've always had my model 7200 dp on an open shelf. Do you think spending 200. for a 120 gig drive for the dp is better than going with a new 508 for 279.? Could you recommend a few drives for me, say in the 40 to 120 gig range? I'm new to a lot of this, though that link with directions on hd install looks great. Is there anything to warn me about the install? Thanks


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Check pricewatch.com You'll find you can get a 120GB for less than $199.

Western Digital seems to be the most common HD upgrade for the DP. You can find a WD 60GB 5400 rpm for about $80 delivered. Not much invested in cost and it should give about 48-50 hrs of recording time. 80 GB also have pretty decent cost these days and are easier to find in the 5400 rpm flavor. 

IMO As long as the DP remains stable, I prefer the look and feel of it over our 501. The DP will be even better once it moves to the more common 9 day guide. Of course YMMV.


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

There's so many drives on pricewatch and it's all foreign to me. Could someone please recommend which one to get for my dp install? ATA 33 66 100 I don't know what any of it means? Thanks


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

I am sure someone will correct me. The DP is 66 but the ATA 100 automatically steps down, so either one is fine. Don't get 33.

Also *no less* than 2MB of buffer (the bigger buffers won't do you any good so no need to pay for it) I don't think the 8 or 9 ms seek really matters to the DP.

I think it is a matter of how much you want to pay for the recording capacity you think you will need.

If you record a lot of stuff and don't watch it soon, 120GB HDs are not that espensive. If you record less or watch and delete more frequently 60GB or 80GB HD have terrific prices.

The things to keep in mind (everyone agree?) 5400rpm is better for the DP, ATA 66 or 100 and 2 MB buffer. NO rebranded Quantum now Maxtor D###X models). The rest is personal needs.

Did I miss anything or get something wrong?


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

Are the diamondmax and the maxtor the same drive? I think a 60 will be good for me, but if an 80 is only a few bucks more, we'll see.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I don't think the dishplayer is an ATA 66. It's using the older style IDE cable (isn't that ATA33 max). Seems to me the original 17 Gig seagate that came out was an ATA 33.

Of course, the Dishplayer doesn't even need ATA 33. There's no way to tell. All newer drives are backward compatible back to the pre DMA (PIO) days.

I picked up the Western Digital 120 for $150 at Circuit City when they had a rebate running.

Yep, the Diamond Max is Maxtor Drive.

508: Well the 508 is a supported box with Dolby Digital that works. I'm also paying the $10/month for PTV which wouldn't be charged on a 508 (don't know if that's a factor for you).

If you do get a new drive for the Dishplayer, then move to a 508 later, you can always reuse the drive in a PC (so it's not a total loss).

rjl: Are you looking to get the drive on the internet or locally? Most drives will work. I think all Western Digitals are OK. I, too wouldn't go less then a 2 meg buffer. Seek times, and max transfer rates will not be a problem.


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

David, pricewatch has a 60gb with 2m buffer for 73. shipped from Ca. 5400rpm It's twice that at c city. I have a 7200 dp now. Does it say on the drive if its a ata 33? The 60 gb says 66/100. Do you have a 508?


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rjl _
> *David, pricewatch has a 60gb with 2m buffer for 73. shipped from Ca. 5400rpm It's twice that at c city. I have a 7200 dp now. Does it say on the drive if its a ata 33? The 60 gb says 66/100. Do you have a 508? *


What is the brand/model no of the PriceWatch drive?

It will not say on the drive. The 7200 probably has a Seagate drive. You can open it up, get the model number, then look up the drive on the Seagate Web site (if you want, sent me a E-Mail and I'll do it when I get home - my two original Seagates are happily spinning in my PC).

No, don't have a 508. My Dishplayers have had 80 gig HDs for more then a year (before the 501 was released). I now have a 120 gig in one (as big as a 721 for a lot less money).

The only reasen to upgrade (now) would be to get Dolby Digital that works (no dropouts).

When Hi-Def get's it's act together with respect to digital interface standards I'll pick up a Hi-Def Projector ($7,000) & hopefully a Hi-Def PVR.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Remember in your choice that the $10/month savings will pay back $120 in one year, so you may be better off in the long run getting a 501 or 508 and not have the same issues as with the DPs. I converted and miss a few DP features like the name of the show in the Timers list, the remote, and the info blurb in the onscreen guide. The tradeoffs are the stability, the caller ID, the support, the fast on/off and I think the decoding/buffering is faster.

Also, I believe the Ben Reser site has a list of HDs that were successful in the upgrade.


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

cnsf, could you explain a bit on the difference with the dp vs 508? How is the timer list different and the info blurb? I don't need caller id. Thanks


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

David, here's the info. WD 60 gb, WD 600AB, UDMA/100, EIDE, 5400rpm,OEM at 81. pricewatch, and one more, Maxtor, Diamondmax 60 gb 5400 ata66/100, 73. shipped Are these two the same?


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

Just checked resers link and the biggest hd he lists is Maxtor 61.4 gb model 96147U8. David, do you know the model of the 120 you did in your dp?


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

rjl, do you currently have PTV active on your DP, if so are you on the free PTV promo they ran way back when. If you are paying the $10 fee or are going to, I would also say go with the 508 and the free PTV, the $120 you would pay for the first year would be better applied to a new under warranty 508.

If you are getting PTV free on your DP go for the 80GB HD. WD is safe. The Maxtor if it is a true Diamondmax and not the rebranded Quantum works fine. You can only really tell by the model number. If the D and X are separted by numbers, it is a rebranded drive. ATA66 or 100 will work fine. the DP site is pretty old now. I do not know when it was last updated for the drive list.


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

Randy, yea, I'm still payin the ptv fee. I am thinkin about the 508 but I still read some have a few bugs. Though everyone still digs it. cnsf says the 508 is different in the timers list and a few other things that the dp has. Could someone say how the 508 is different from the dp?


----------



## slojim (Apr 6, 2002)

I've had a Seagate 80gb 7200 rpm in my 7200 for 6 or 7 mos. I'm really happy with it, it's quieter than the original 17gb Seagate I had.
I keep it on top of my cabinet, turn it off every night and have never had a heating problem. I can record anywhere from 72 to 74 hrs(mostly movies) before it gets rid of the very oldest recording. Never, ever lost any other recordings and it is very , very quiet. ~Jim~


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Do drives bigger than 45 GIG still cause trouble? Seems like they cauused crashes and erass, was that fixed?


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rjl _
> *David, here's the info. WD 60 gb, WD 600AB, UDMA/100, EIDE, 5400rpm,OEM at 81. pricewatch, and one more, Maxtor, Diamondmax 60 gb 5400 ata66/100, 73. shipped Are these two the same? *


Those two drive are not the same. The Western Digital is probably safer unless you have the Model number of the Maxtor Drive.

The Maxtor 80 I have is a 98196H8 (you may not find this model - it might have originally be an OEM for IBM).

I believe the Western Digital is a WD1200BBRTL (I can't be 100% sure without opening up the Dishplayer).

Both drives are working fine.

I agree that you must determine the merits of sticking with the dishplayer if you are paying the $10 fee. Considering the cost of the 508, and that it only has 80 gig (vs 120), I'll stick with the Dishplayer for a while.

My next box will probably be a Hi-Def PVR for the theatre room.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

rjl, the look and feel the 501 (and 508) is very different from the DP. The 501 basicaly acts like a digital VCR. Timers are for slots, not programs or names. That is not a bad thing, just very different. 501 has caller id which we like a lot. The search works a little differently, but it is a good feature. The BEST thing about the 501 for us is the ability to go into the buffer and grab a show and record it out of the buffer. This is great if you get into a show and decide you want to record the whole thing.

Now that we have hashed this around, I think I would dump the PTV fee and go for a 508 instead of sticking in a new HD.


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

David, I lost the video on a show I had on pause yesterday on the dp, still had audio but had to power the damn thing off and off course lost what I waited all day to see. The 508 is looking better now. Randy, could you describe how the search function works on 508? Do the timers have the same info as the dp? Thanks


----------



## slojim (Apr 6, 2002)

Those interested in upgrading their DP might want to go to gogocity.com.
They "claim to sell 250,000 a mo."???????
Also, remember to keep your old HD in case you want to put it back to send in your DP for warranty work.
~Jim~


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rjl _
> *David, I lost the video on a show I had on pause yesterday on the dp, still had audio but had to power the damn thing off and off course lost what I waited all day to see. The 508 is looking better now. Randy, could you describe how the search function works on 508? Do the timers have the same info as the dp? Thanks *


Search shows positive hits as they occur (and shows the days being searched). Keeps a history of searches you have run and hitting ## on the remote automatically runs the last search you conducted (handy if you have a search you run pretyy routinely). Currently the timers do not show the name of the program to be recorded.

Timer list has frequency, channel, time.

I have heard showing the name will be added in a future update, but don't know when. I also asked about a sort capability, but didn't get an answer.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

The other two crappy things are having to set frequency of recording. ie. you set it to record in the guide, then you have to get back in to timers to make it a weekly recording. Very tough.


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

Randy, whoa, how the hec do ya know what you've recorded without the name, why the hell did they do it that way? Man, this decision is driving me crazy. Drive change on dp or 508?


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

Will these work in dp? WD Caviar 80 gb 5400rpm UDMA EIDE HD #WD80 EB WD 120 gb DMT ATA-100 #1200BB Are they 3 yr warranty if it's not listed?


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

It does get very confusing, especially if you a couple of screens of shows. To make it worse, they are not ordered like the DP. On the 501 the timer list is a hodge podge of all the recordings. It does not not order by date, channel or frequency. The DP is MUCH cleaner and easier to manage.

cnsf, you can set the frequency wothout the extra step. On the future showing, hit the select button rather than the record button. This gives you the timer set up screen. The record button method just gives you the PVR or VCR choice. (I am at work, so it may be reversed). 

rjl, those drive should work fine.


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

These are listed as 3 yr war. WD 120gb DMT ATA 100 #WD 1200 BB WD 60gb 600 AB ATA 33,66,100 UDMA 5400rpm EIDE Also, some are listed as 3.5, and low profile? If these won't work, could someone do me a big favor and list exactly which 60 and 120gb from pricewatch to get? I'm confused people. Thanks so much.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Randy_B, thanks for the tip!


----------

